# Cleaning under the car



## cooter k

I use a karcher underbody cleaner & used Krystal Kleen Traffix TFR with it. Its nearly done & was thinking of using Surfex HD instead. What do you guys think? Or is there something else I could try?


----------



## Titanium Htail

Just as a side note #mustie1 who lives in New England suggest usingchain-saw oil to paint to spray on. Looking to protect mine soon seen a lot of Bolt Hamber used.

Good luck.

John Tht.


----------



## \Rian

Last year I used no nonsense degreaser (its basicaly surefex) https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonse...VVAkF7hWdXOdrIDZ7EgaAnvrEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Stiff brushes and warm water to clean the underside and arches, grind away rust then applied stone chip for long lasting protection, dident see the point in applying a wax or oil that wont last long after spending all that time preping the car.

Oil will wash of and Wax will eventialy give up so a tough flexable stone chip was the best option


----------



## grunty-motor

cooter k said:


> I use a karcher underbody cleaner & used Krystal Kleen Traffix TFR with it. Its nearly done & was thinking of using Surfex HD instead. What do you guys think? Or is there something else I could try?


I use Surfex.....jack up one corner at a time and wheel off. Think you really need to agitate with a brush to get useful clean (and not just spray on)


----------



## cooter k

Thanks for the replies & advice guys :thumb:



Rian said:


> Oil will wash of and Wax will eventialy give up so a tough flexable stone chip was the best option


Have you a link to the flexible stone chip you used?


----------



## RS3




----------



## Gixxer6

Titanium Htail said:


> Just as a side note #mustie1 who lives in New England suggest usingchain-saw oil to paint to spray on. Looking to protect mine soon seen a lot of Bolt Hamber used.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> John Tht.


That's strange as most modern chainsaw oils are mineral based and are biodegradable, I don't think chainsaw oil would offer long lasting protection. 
I used BH Dynax UC and it's much better at protecting the underside of the car.


----------



## \Rian

cooter k said:


> Thanks for the replies & advice guys :thumb:
> 
> Have you a link to the flexible stone chip you used?


Sure do https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/tetrosyl-stonechip-protectant-black-500ml-549774241


----------



## \Rian

\Rian said:


> Sure do https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/tetrosyl-stonechip-protectant-black-500ml-549774241


Pics aren't great as my camera is rubush but this will give you an idea what it will look. Like







this one has a bit of overspray from black hammerite hence why you see a darker patch























Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe456

That stuff looks much more like the factory colour typically used.

I touched up some of my car with the 3m stuff as I think the description at the time said it would provide a factory look, but it's actually jet black like hammerite..

Not a biggy as it's under the car and seems to be fine last time I checked it, annoys my perfectionism but at least it's doing it's job


----------



## \Rian

joe456 said:


> That stuff looks much more like the factory colour typically used.
> 
> I touched up some of my car with the 3m stuff as I think the description at the time said it would provide a factory look, but it's actually jet black like hammerite..
> 
> Not a biggy as it's under the car and seems to be fine last time I checked it, annoys my perfectionism but at least it's doing it's job


yep its more matt than gloss and matches most exsisting OEM finishes as most will use a form of stone chip or rubber coating or atleast they used to, hear bad things about new cars with very little rust protection (this is on an 07 zafira)


----------



## James_R

I used Surfex HD on the underside of my sons (new to him) 15 year old Civic.

Used warm in a garden sprayer and degreased all the underside and arches.

Then wire brushed any surface corrosion and flaky finishes.
Bilt Hamber Hydrate 80 to stop any further surface corrosion, then a pot of brush applied Bilt Hamber Dynax UB and spray can Dynax UB for hard to reach areas.

The Dynax leaves a dark brown 'factory' finish, I quite liked it.
The brush applied coating in the tin is like dark treacle and is VERY sticky.

After a few days outside in the fresh air, it has dried of to a waxy finish.

I'll get the pics of my phone and post up.

But in reply to the original question, Surfex certainly seemed to do a good job of cleaning the chassis ready to apply treatments


----------

